# AI's, HCG's, PCT's a few questions



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

I've spent alot of time in the stickies, but I still have some questions, so I started my own thread.

AI's help to stop the body from taking TEST and making Estrogen from it.

HCG's help your body to keep its testes, and size, and test output during TEST inj cycles???

So ON CYCLE, you take AI's AND HCG's???


----------



## MDR (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, HCG and an AI during your cycle.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

When someone says take Clomid 100/100/100/50/20 on PCT what does that mean?


----------



## G3 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ravager said:


> When someone says take Clomid 100/100/100/50/20 on PCT what does that mean?


 

Typically, that would mean 100 mg daily for the 1st three weeks then 50 mg daily the next week and then 20 mg daily the last week.


----------



## Ravager (Feb 25, 2011)

G3 said:


> Typically, that would mean 100 mg daily for the 1st three weeks then 50 mg daily the next week and then 20 mg daily the last week.



Excellent. That is what I thought. Just wanted to be 100%. Ty kindly.

I want to make sure I understand the basics fully, so I'm not building on false.


----------



## cutright (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm glad your being smart about it bro


----------



## Ravager (Feb 26, 2011)

About HCG

IS it available oral or inj forms?
is it illegal in the states?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 26, 2011)

Ravager said:


> About HCG
> 
> IS it available oral or inj forms?
> is it illegal in the states?



Injectable, its RX.

-T


----------

